# 1979 Froniter "Enterprise" Wood Stove



## foxcarly26 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Everyone
I am new to this community and need some major help! So all comments and answers are extremely needed and welcomed!!

I have recently purchased a beautiful 1979 Froniter "Enterprise" Wood Burning Stove. We are about to install, however we are running into MAJOR roadblocks! I cannot find the owners manual/instruction for this beauty It literally dont exist! And I need them to get it installed and inspected! I have done SO MUCH research! I know that entire story of how the stove came to be (Jake Jackson etc). I have the patent number and even an add from 1979 advertising the wood stove. But I can find nothing else on the subject! There is NO stamp or seal on the stove, nothing else except, "FRONTIER" and patent number on the front. There is "JS" on the bottom, which looks to be manually welded, like a signature. I am at a complete stand still

Can anyone point me in the right direction in finding this documentation??
Or any other information about the stove that could help me?


----------



## bholler (Dec 22, 2015)

What info are you looking for?  Is your insurance or inspector saying you need a manual?


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2015)

I would think this would be the same as installing an antique stove like an old parlor stove. Will they allow it to be installed as an unlisted stove with clearance and hearth requirements as set out in NFPA 211?


----------



## coaly (Dec 22, 2015)

I think Ohio adopted the International Building Code statewide. If so, the International family of codes requires all appliances to be UL listed.
An installed appliance in use is OK, but not a new installation.

As far as documentation, they should want to see the UL tag on the appliance. Even a listed appliance missing a tag would not be considered listed. Fisher was in business 2 years before them with fabricators across the US and customers were asking for a manual. The PA fabricator wrote one to supply with stoves that became the only unlisted manual for all their models. In 1978 the first Goldilocks manual did not have a UL listing on the cover, (they were approved by HUD for mobile homes, but UL wasn't a requirement yet) but the later manual in 1980 was listed. (the manual becomes part of the listing and any later revisions have to be approved by UL)  Ads from '79 recommend buying UL Listed stoves, so that gives you a time frame when they started. All their models were tested by labs in different parts of the country where states didn't recognize the ICBO used in 29 western states. Southern states went by SCBC, and northeast BOCA. Fisher pioneered the testing and later UL was approved as the standard across the country, so many smaller fabricators couldn't afford more testing and ceased production. I notice the Frontier is found with 1977, 1978, 1979 and 1980 on the front. That's when the standardization took place and I've never seen a 1981 Frontier, I don't know if their demise is related to testing or lack thereof.

Member name "clay jackson" at nepa crossroads coal burners website should be able to answer your questions. He ran Frontier Wood Stoves as a manager and later as a patent licensee.
To find out who it was tested by, if any, many ads in newspapers and magazines advertised to buy tested stoves and promoted their listing in the ad. Archives of Eugene Register Guard has many.

J. D. Jackson DBA  J & J Enterprises  4065 West 11th.  Eugene OR 97401
Here is the patent information;
http://www.google.com/patents/US4027649


----------



## foxcarly26 (Dec 26, 2015)

I can't thank you enough guys! I'm forwarding all of this info to my mom now! I am helping her with all of this!


----------

